# Dual monitors are offset (same two monitors)



## macadoo500 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm running two Acer G235HAbd monitors and the right monitor is offset slightly higher.

To clarify, when I move the mouse to the very top of my right monitor and attempt to drag it over to the left screen it won't switch over. And if I take my mouse to the bottom of my left screen it also will not switch over.

I have attached an image of what happens when I take a screen capture.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually the left monitor looks too low. In any case, you can typically use the monitor setup (on screen controls) to alter and move the screen.


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

go into your display settings and make sure the monitors are lined up in properly in the Orientation box at the top.


----------



## macadoo500 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, they were slightly misaligned. Problem is fixed!


----------

